# Walnut coffee table



## Dennis Ford (Jan 29, 2014)

Made this table for a friend (his tree), it is the second of a set. About 4 ft corner to corner.


 
He took this picture of the pair.


 
The bases are basically staved cylinders that have been turned to a concave profile.
These were a large part of the motivation to build a sawmill as these were cut with a chainsaw which left a lot of work (and wasted a lot of wood).

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice. I'd love to see those turned staved bases from the bottom. I understand it in theory but thats where it ends for me


----------



## jmurray (Jan 29, 2014)

What are the dutchmans made from. I love that it is in two pieces, multifunctional. Good figure in those crotches! Well done


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, no shortage of figure going on in that walnut crotch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful! I'd love to have some walnut furniture but my wife is an oak freak. Oak, oak, oak. I guess that may be why I have no interest in milling any. Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking set! I like that unique design....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice table- beautiful wood.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the Dutchmen!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice. I can remember when I was a kid this style of furniture was cool. It's really made a big comeback. Did you mill the slab yourself?

Bret


----------

